# Arc KS900.6 (not mine)



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Ending in a 2 hrs with $300 BIN or starting at $250...not mine and thought about buying but my better judgment prevented me for once LOL. Its does have a scratch/dent but at that price it wouldnt bother me

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great find!!!


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

good deal love my ks series amps


----------



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

I got it


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

damn you


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I saw it when it first came up and I should have got it as its just what I need at this point.

nice score.


----------

